# I give up-I'm done-I really tried



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I tried to beat these brown dog ticks using a holistic approach but I am giving up. I'm done and my GSD is going to get one drop poison applied monthly.

I was so happy to have found the Wondercide cedar spray that really does kill on contact! Unfortunately, it's not near effective enough as a deterrent in my case. Maybe if Traveler's skin was more tolerant of the cedar oil I would have better luck but just misting him isn't enough to keep the ticks from biting.

I used a whole host of essential oils in various combinations which worked really well for skeeter deterrent for both the dog and myself but didn't make a dent in the number of ticks feeding on the poor dog.

I slathered him with Neem oil and that just made for a stinky dog but apparently the ticks thought it was Channel #5 because they just kept coming.

I dusted DE on him and my yard to the point my neighbors were coming over asking if the white dust flying into their yard was safe for their pets and kids. All that got me was a dog who's skin dried out and he nibbled to the point of getting hot spots that, thanks to GaterByte, was rectified thru the use of Coconut oil and some Tea Tree EO. The fact is, I take my dog everywhere so DE and nematodes in the yard was probably just a desperate act since he only spends 10% of his time in his own backyard.

So, I tried. I'm done. I'm exhausted. I'm feeling so guilty for trying and using him as a guinea pig and now I'm going to feel guilty for using Frontline on my tick bitten dog. I know it's not 100% and that why I was willing to try anything and everything else. He was on K9 Advantix II when I found our first tick. 

Maybe it's better for Traveler to have a fewer ticks and some relief (but 2 days of feeling crappy after I apply it) rather than dozens of ticks that "could" make him sick or worse.

Sigh, thanks for listening to me rant.

L.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, forgot to mention, I purchased the 2 lb Springtime garlic granulas and he won't eat his dinner if there is the slightest amount sprinkled on.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

A friend just put his dog on Vectra 3d specifically to deal with ticks. It is supposed to repel them for 30 days, and kill them on contact (even if they don't bite). It's only available from a vet with a RX, I believe.

I haven't used it, but his dogs had no adverse effects when he applied it.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes Vectra only from a vet. I used Vectra but still found ticks, however rarely, twice last summer - but never engorged.
you can NOT use Vectra if you have cats. Some poison. Which is the reason I stopped, I do not have cats but if this chemical can kill another creature, I don't want it around me or applied to my dog. 

If you don't mind a last ditch attempt, try raw organic garlic, minced and shoved into a meat ball. Or slathered in honey, shove it down his throat.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I also tried spray combos including neem, springtime garlic & my boy still got fleas. I have never found a tick on him *knock on wood* & do use the DE in the yard. I will not deal with fleas again, it did a number on him. We hike often and cover alot of area, we are all over. 

SO I started giving him Frontline during peak months


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I seen a sign today at a outdoor business called bugs be gone. I called and they have a spray that builds a barrier for ticks and mosquitos. The way he explained it they do it in 21 day cycles, but its like $90.00 every 21 days. They find that is the time frame the barrier is its strongest. They spray the perimeter of the house. I'm seriously considering it. I asked if it hurt the trees, he said that it actually helps them. Something in there is like what they use to save trees that are diseased. Maybe if we can figure that out, we can do this ourselves? I'm going to call that business that uses them to see if they notice a difference. Its a very popular bar that has lots of outdoor activities and eating areas outside.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Courtney said:


> I also tried spray combos including neem, springtime garlic & my boy still got fleas. I have never found a tick on him *knock on wood* & do use the DE in the yard. I will not deal with fleas again, it did a number on him. We hike often and cover alot of area, we are all over.
> 
> SO I started giving him Frontline during peak months


I use frontline every 3 months for fleas. I give them 2 treatments a year and I've never had a problem. It says right on the box that it can last 3 months for fleas.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

For ticks, 3 months is typically too long....


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Maybe if we can figure that out, we can do this ourselves? I'm going to call that business that uses them to see if they notice a difference. Its a very popular bar that has lots of outdoor activities and eating areas outside.


Hi Llombardo,

Did you find out anything more about this? I have had Traveler on Frontline for 30 days now and I'm NOT impressed.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Magwart said:


> A friend just put his dog on Vectra 3d specifically to deal with ticks. It is supposed to repel them for 30 days, and kill them on contact (even if they don't bite). It's only available from a vet with a RX, I believe.
> 
> I haven't used it, but his dogs had no adverse effects when he applied it.


I use it. It's great!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Get a guineafowl or chickens. Heard they'll take care of bug problems in the yard


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

jae said:


> Yes Vectra only from a vet. I used Vectra but still found ticks, however rarely, twice last summer - but never engorged.
> you can NOT use Vectra if you have cats. Some poison. Which is the reason I stopped, I do not have cats but if this chemical can kill another creature, I don't want it around me or applied to my dog.


You can't apply Vectra 3D to cats. I have cats and have used Vectra on my dogs for a couple years now. No problems. I live in a woodsy area full of ticks. None on my dogs.


----------

